# Class A LTC and Knife Length Ordinances



## marq 2.0

I have seen a number of statements that a Class A license to carry overrides city and town knife length ordinances. These people reference Massachusetts General Laws, part IV, title I, chapter 269, section 10, paragraph j. 

This paragraph says (link):



> (j) Whoever, not being a law enforcement officer, and notwithstanding any license obtained by him under the provisions of chapter one hundred and forty, carries on his person a firearm as hereinafter defined, loaded or unloaded or other dangerous weapon in any building or on the grounds of any elementary or secondary school, college or university without the written authorization of the board or officer in charge of such elementary or secondary school, college or university shall be punished by a fine of not more than one thousand dollars or by imprisonment for not more than one year, or both. For the purpose of this paragraph, "firearm" shall mean any pistol, revolver, rifle or smoothbore arm from which a shot, bullet or pellet can be discharged by whatever means.




Now, is it just me or does that say absolutely nothing about edged devices? I'm wondering if any of you can confirm or dispel this rumor. 

To answer the inevitable questions of why I care, I work in Boston (2.5" length ordinance) and my favorite daily knives are all around 2.75". Believe me, I'm not looking to walk around with a machete.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Hank Moody said:


> Enjoy..............


 you just dressed this guy in a meat suit and kicked him into a pack of hungry police dogs! its great!


----------



## k12kop

A) The chapter you cite pertains to firearms, not knives.

B) City ordinance limits blade size to 2.5"

C) What you not understand?


----------



## Herrdoktor

marq 2.0 said:


> To answer the inevitable questions of why I care, I work in Boston (2.5" length ordinance) and my favorite daily knives are all around 2.75". Believe me, I'm not looking to walk around with a machete.


----------



## RodneyFarva

why do you need a knife? knifes kill and hurt people.only chefs should have a knife. i see no reason what so ever that a person would need to carry a knife in this days and age. when that ordinance was written so long ago, we as a people have have come so far, leaps and bounds they may say, you no longer need a knife. ok, if your a hunter than all you need is a small fixed blade with an attached bright rubber orange edge protector. and as for home or personal defense... call a samurai or a pro axe thrower!

Now a gun on the other hand, go get your permit (class a) and invest in a good pistol Hk or Glock if you can find one. get a good rifle and shot gun and start hoarding ammo.


----------



## Dan Stark

You lost my wallet at HK. Lol

My every day knife? Ka Bar TDI

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## nemedic

I lucked out. My EDC knife is an Emerson Combat Karambit. On Emerson's website, length comes in at 2.6". Though if I have the law measuring blade length for any reason other than shits and giggles, I've got bigger problems than if they notice that extra .1"


All grammatical, spelling, and informational errors are solely the fault of Tapatalk and Autocorrect. Pay no attention to the fat fingers mashing on the keyboard behind the curtain.


----------



## Hush

Concealed is concealed, and don't be stupid. Never had a problem.


----------



## FTH

My everyday knife is on the right! 
What do you people use those tiny knifes for? I didn't know there are regulations limiting the length of the blade ... I guess I have to take my everyday knife out of my purse now?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

nemedic said:


> I lucked out. My EDC knife is an Emerson Combat Karambit. On Emerson's website, length comes in at 2.6". Though if I have the law measuring blade length for any reason other than shits and giggles, I've got bigger problems than if they notice that extra .1"
> 
> All grammatical, spelling, and informational errors are solely the fault of Tapatalk and Autocorrect. Pay no attention to the fat fingers mashing on the keyboard behind the curtain.


That's one mean, expensive knife.


----------



## FTH

nemedic said:


> I lucked out. My EDC knife is an Emerson Combat Karambit. On Emerson's website, length comes in at 2.6". Though if I have the law measuring blade length for any reas


Looked it up ... awesome and dangerous looking knife! Perfect for fruit carving  please stop giving me ideas


----------



## nemedic

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> That's one mean, expensive knife.


Was a gift to self after hitting on a scratch ticket. In a way, the state paid for it.

All grammatical, spelling, and informational errors are solely the fault of Tapatalk and Autocorrect. Pay no attention to the fat fingers mashing on the keyboard behind the curtain.


----------



## nemedic

FTH said:


> Looked it up ... awesome and dangerous looking knife! Perfect for fruit carving  please stop giving me ideas


Works peeling oranges, but sucks at slicing limes and lemons into wedges.










All grammatical, spelling, and informational errors are solely the fault of Tapatalk and Autocorrect. Pay no attention to the fat fingers mashing on the keyboard behind the curtain.


----------



## Hush

Ha...about Chef's knives.
I rolled a stop sign in the Navy Yard in Charlestown and got stopped by a Park Ranger. Got my info, asked if I had any weapons in the car...I replied no. He said hang tight and went back to his car. Another cruiser rolls up, and they order me out at gunpoint. Points out the gigantic chef knife in my backseat. I had forgotten all about it, but was currently working in a kitchen, and it was in a box with a cutting board, cookbook, and assorted spices. Was sent on my way.


----------



## FTH

nemedic said:


> Works peeling oranges, but sucks at slicing limes and lemons into wedges.


Wedges are boring! It would cut a perfect spiral though ...



Hush said:


> Ha...about Chef's knives.
> I rolled a stop sign in the Navy Yard in Charlestown and got stopped by a Park Ranger. Got my info, asked if I had any weapons in the car...I replied no. He said hang tight and went back to his car. Another cruiser rolls up, and they order me out at gunpoint. Points out the gigantic chef knife in my backseat. I had forgotten all about it, but was currently working in a kitchen, and it was in a box with a cutting board, cookbook, and assorted spices. Was sent on my way.


Chefs knifes are for cooking only ... If want to do serious damage use boning knife


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I cook with throwing knives like Casey Ryback.


----------



## niteowl1970

marq 2.0 said:


> Believe me, I'm not looking to walk around with a machete.


If you did want to carry a machete you could either move to Brazil or if that's too extreme Framingham.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy




----------



## RodneyFarva

don't hold back how you really feel


----------



## mpd61

Yeah, my thoughts exactly! FUCK GLOCK! FUCK MACHETES! and FUCK SSPO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Stark

Get a Glock knife. That should launch this thread into the stratosphere

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000KOS0E4

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------

